# Jasmin Wagner - 1x



## mic251280 (18 März 2007)

gehört wohl zu diesem Shooting
https://www.celebboard.net/deutsche...moshoot-fuer-ihr-album-die-versuchung-x4.html


----------



## mark lutz (18 März 2007)

jasmine wagner ein sehr schönes bild


----------



## Muli (18 März 2007)

Wirklich ein klasse Bild! Danke für das ehemalige Blümchen!


----------



## diego86 (23 März 2007)

jasmine wagner ein schönes bildschen


----------



## Bella Donna (23 März 2007)

Süß...ich mag sie sehr gerne und finde auch dass sie eine sehr hübsche Frau ist...und total symphatisch...hab' sie schon mehrere Male getroffen hehe


----------



## U-Turn (1 März 2008)

schönes bild von ihr ... danke!


----------



## märten (3 März 2008)

Danke für Jasmin!


----------



## Nadine Fan (7 März 2008)

Danke fuer die schoene Jasmin


----------



## G3GTSp (15 Apr. 2008)

Jasmin ist echt ne süsse,danke


----------



## NAFFTIE (10 Mai 2009)

danke fürs blümchen


----------



## wilma_rose (13 Mai 2009)

Sehr gelungen.


----------



## kaplan1 (4 Jan. 2010)

Beauty in Blue!


----------



## Punisher (4 Jan. 2010)

Klasse


----------



## Mike150486 (10 Apr. 2012)

Danke für die Süße


----------



## hasil (30 Nov. 2012)

Schon ganz nett


----------



## scudo (30 Nov. 2012)

danke Blümchen


----------



## klabuster (17 Dez. 2014)

ja sehr hübsch


----------

